# South Florida Gathering--Picture Thread.



## SmokinAl

Judy & I had a great time yesterday. Got to meet a lot of really fine new friends, even though I feel like I knew them already. The food was fantastic & very plentiful. I didn't have a chance to take many photo's, but the cameras were flashing, so I'm sure when they all get back home you will get to see a bunch. Here's just a couple we took.

This was my spot, talk about perfect, and the weather was beautiful. Didn't have to unload the whole truck, just kinda took out what I needed, when I needed it.








Here's me sitting down talking to Craig (fpnmf). Boy did he make a fantastic blueberry cobbler in his dutch oven. He also brought some awesome sausage & bacon.







Here's Doug (dougmays) on the left watching his Gators kick ass. Keith (JckDanls07) brought a satellite dish so they hooked up a TV in the screen room we were using.

Also, I would like to add a thank-you to Doug for getting this together for us. I'm sure we will all be back next year & hopefully a few more of you will be able to make it too. If you look out the screen room you can see Ron (Rubbin Butts) rig. This thing is beautiful . It's got a rotisserie inside & these awesome dual exhaust stacks. Photo's do not do it justice. It's huge, the top has to be 7 or 8 feet high and the top 2 feet are a warming compartment, then the chrome exhaust stacks are another 3 or 4 feet long. 







Here I'm cutting up some smoked cheese & smoked pepperoni I brought for a snack. See the nice TBS rolling out of the WSM.







That's Keith (JckDanls07) & I playing cornhole. I never played it before (don't get out much). What a blast.







Notice how I can control the bean bag while it's in the air by distorting my body.







Sorry guys that's all I have, but like I said I'm sure there will be a bunch posted in the next couple of days.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for the great pics Al !!!

Cutting the cheese again, huh??

BTW: That's called "Body English". We use it in quoits, horse shoes, and pool too!!

Bear


----------



## smokey mo

> BTW: That's called "Body English". We use it in quoits, horse shoes, and pool too!!



Body English...that's funny.

Looks like a great time. Glad you guys all had a great time.


----------



## tom c

Great to see the pic can't wait for the rest.


----------



## dougmays

Hey all! Just got home a little while ago and what can i say about this weekend but I HAD A BLAST!!!

it was great to finally put faces to names and meet everyone this weekend. 

More pics coming very soon and a summary of the weekend!

stay tuned


----------



## dougmays

Awesome weekend!  i got there around 630pm and drove around the campground for about 30 mins looking for group site 2.  finally after seeing the screen room and a few RV's i stopped at the closest one to confirm that i was at group site 2 and there i met the first smoking meat member, keith (JckDanls07).  I introduce myself as doug and keith replies "man, i figured you'd be a little older"...haha

got my tent set up and a few things unpacked and walked back over to keith's RV and met Turnip (Turnip), Ron (Rubbin'Butts), Craig (fpnmf), and james (master of my meat).  Keith was bringing out his Maple Bourbon Smoked ham and we all dove into that.  it was great!  A few of us drank and shot the $%& till around midnight when we all decided to hit the sack.

Next morning we all got up and started up some breakfast.  Ron the his waffle irons heating, i prepped some eggs for scrambled eggs, craig and keith brought sausage, bacon and ham...and i'm sure there was some other food there i forgot about...i was in a food haze all weekend LOL

the rest of saturday was cooking, bean bag toss, drinking, more cooking, eating, cooking, eating, cooking, eating...haha

Chicken competition turn in was 1pm where we proceeded to eat lunch.  SmokinAl made several attempts to keep us full through out the day...and the succeeded! LOL

Rib competition and Something Special was at 7pm.  We recruited outside judges from the campgrounds it's amazing how easy it is to make friends when you start with "will you judge our rib competition" :)

sunday morning (this morning) we got up....we all moved a little slower today...and craig greeted us with his Mountain Man Breakfast which was crazy good!

We cleaned up and slowly trickled out.  My only complaint...it went way to fast!  haha.  Looking forward to next year!

Here they are...pictures!! (jeff we need a bulk upload tool on the forum)....sorry not in order for some reason the editor kind of places them wherevever

Crazy fires south of South Bay while heading home











Craig's (fpnmf) Mountain Man Breakfast







Keith's dinner friday night...maple bourbon smoke ham







Our Winners...

Chicken - James (Master of my Meat)

Ribs - SmokinAl

Something Special - Judy











Our esteemed judges!















This guy in the red and white hat was hilarious. he said that being a judge in a bbq competition was on his bucket list and we made his weekend!













SmokinAl hard at work







Bill Apple (friend of keith's and soon to be a new member of the forum)











My setup...Bill and i were put in seclusion ;)







My Ribs on the smoker















Al and Judy dancing


----------



## dougmays

and more...











Judging the chickens



































We used Cups to allow judges to put there vote ticket in



























Ron's Rig! this thing was amazing!







Next year we will not allow James to handle a hatchet;) getting patched up













Get them ants Al!


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks great guys. Im glad it was a success.


----------



## ddsmoker1

looks llike you had some fun there what you guys cookin in that smoker????   come chek out the rabbit I just posted!!!!


----------



## ddsmoker1

well i guess i should have looked at the whole post that is some mighty fine lookin food wish i was in florida!!!


----------



## solaryellow

Looks like a fun time! Food looks great too!


----------



## mballi3011

Well it sure looks like you folks had a great time. Maybe I'll make next years gathering.


----------



## rubbin butts

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great guys. Im glad it was a success.


*Success is putting it mildly. The weekend was fantastic, the people we met were great and the food was out of this world.*

*It was one great outing. We started eating at 8AM and didn't stop all day, I'll have to refrain from eating for a couple days to get back in shape.*

*Thanks Doug for putting it together!!!!*

*Remember, that was the First Annual, meaning more to follow.*


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome pics!!!!!

Looks like a lot of fun was had by ALL!!!!

Hey Al---That's not the same pump-up sprayer you used to spritz those Ribs is it???

LOL---Just kidding, Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## dougmays

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome pics!!!!!
> 
> Looks like a lot of fun was had by ALL!!!!
> 
> Hey Al---That's not the same pump-up sprayer you used to spritz those Ribs is it???
> 
> LOL---Just kidding, Buddy!!
> 
> Bear


He immediately went and flipped his ribs with those hands right after he was done spraying ;)


----------



## TulsaJeff

Looks great guys.. I thoroughly enjoyed seeing the pictures of you guys having a blast. Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Bearcarver

dougmays said:


> He immediately went and flipped his ribs with those hands right after he was done spraying ;)




LOL---Probably the same marinade anyway!!

He must have thought I was stopping in for some ribs!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## roller

Looks like ya`ll had a great turnout and a great place to have it....Thanks for the pic`s....


----------



## pineywoods

Looks like a great time thanks for posting pics for us


----------



## JckDanls 07

Let me start by giving a BIG THANKS to Jeff (TulsaJeff) for creating this Excellent Forum. Otherwise our "1st Annual" S. FL. Gathering would never have come to fruitation.     "Thanks Jeff"

2nd Thanks go out to Doug (Dougmays) for putting the Gathering all together. Without all the tireless effort he put into this project, I'm very confident we would never of had our "1st Annual S. FL. Gathering".   "Here's To You Doug"      \_/  \_/

3rd Thanks go out to the whole staff at Fisheating Creek Outpost , Patty and Al, (Managers), Ruthie (reservations and check in), Billy (grounds crew). "Thanks You Guys"

4th Thanks go out to Al (SmokinAl) for doing the leg work in finding "The Best Place Possible" to hold our little Gathering. If It weren't for him It's "Very Likely" we could of ended up in the swamp somewhere fighting off GIGANTIC PYTHONS...    HA HAA    "Thanks Al"


I started out as a Lurker on these forums looking for mods to my smoker. When the thread come out about the S. FL. Gathering thats when I signed up so I could "maybe" participate In something that sounded like would be fun for the wife and I to do. OMG was that one of the best things I've done in a long time, "WE HAD A BLAST". To anybody that hesitated on making the commitment to attend becuase they weren't sure about how it would turn out, Let me just say that you lost out on a "FANTASTIC" time and some of the best food I've ever ate (way to much). 

Next year the fine folks at Fisheating Creek want to join in on the festivities and do something special for our Gathering so keep an eye out in the future for details. Let me also say that Fisheating Creek took  plenty of pictures and are going to put them on their web site and facebook page so make sure you stop in and look at their pictures and "like them" on facebook. 

How many times has any of us gone camping and out of nowhere a complete stranger walks up and asks If you would like to be a "Judge" for a chicken and rib compitition ? Can you imagine the stories they will be telling to family, freinds, and co-workers. 

I had about 7 people say they were gonna home and look up these forums and join in on the fun.

So lets get started with some more pictures. (bulk loader would be nice). 

Saturday morning breakfast. 

Sharing some laughs (left to right) James (masterofmymeat), Al (SmokinAl), Doug (Dougmays), Ron (Rubbin Butts), and Turnip ( Turnip Mockley)











Doug (Dougmays) cooking up some eggs





Evrybody enjoying Ron's (Rubbin Butts) waffles, and all the other goodies





And now onto lunch and the Chicken Compitition

My Charcoal Chimney stand





Ron loading up his chickens into one heluva rotisserie smoker





Sharing some more laughs 



 

Al's freind Willie playing Corn Hole





My Beer Can Chicken with Southwestern Style Rub





Al's Thigh Roll Ups





Ron's Spatchcocked birds





All set and ready to judge, in order starting from left, James (masterofmymeat), Keith (JckDanls07), Al (SmokinAl), and Ron (Rubbin Butts)





The Lucky Judges 










True Professionals they were





And THE WINNER IS




James (MasterOfmy Meat)


More to come on next post


----------



## boykjo

awesome............glad everyone had a great time......everyone  at SMF should try to attend one of these events..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






joe


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like a great time was had by all - I would love to to attend one of these sometime


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks like a Great time was had by ALL....NOW all you Trophy winners, how about sharing your Winning Recipes in the appropriate thread!?!?!....JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

It was the insecticide flavor in my ribs that won it for me!


----------



## ptcruiserguy

Man, looks like everyone was having such a great time.

I was sitting here all weekend just waiting for some pics and reports.

Very happy everything turned out and glad you all had a nice weekend to do it all on.

Hopefully in the future, if our area has one then the Misses and I will be able to attend.

Great Job everyone!!

Mike


----------



## africanmeat

Wow AL it looks that you guys Had a great time. i so wanted to be there,and  i was so close but so far cold not find  a flight out of Miami. maybe next year.


----------



## SmokinAl

It would be awesome if you could make it next year Ahron!


----------



## SmokinAl

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks like a Great time was had by ALL....NOW all you Trophy winners, how about sharing your Winning Recipes in the appropriate thread!?!?!....JJ




JJ, I didn't take any pictures of the ribs or the seafood gumbo. So you know "No pics didn't happen". The gumbo recipe i got from eman, and the ribs are the same way I have been doing them for some time. BB's 3-1.5-.5, with your foiling sauce, and cranking the temp up in the WSM for the last 1/2 hour.


----------



## shooterrick

Looks like you all had a great time and some fine food.  Gatherings are sure a hoot!


----------



## boykjo

SmokinAl said:


> It was the insecticide flavor in my ribs that won it for me!










      Thats funny

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

AND NOW...   "THE REST OF THE STORY"

I did a head count during the Sat. nite dinner and came up with 37 people, 9 of those were the judges and campground faculty. So that means we had 28 SMF members and their guests, THATS AWESOME for the first time. I'm so glad I had the chance to put names with faces, make new freinds, and learn a few things as well.  

  I don't know what happened (could of been alcohol, naaaaaaa) but I didn't get any pics of the ribs either. I did manage one pic of mine coming off the smoker






Here's the judges showing their professionalism during the ribs and special dish compitition











AND THE WINNERS ARE






Al for the ribs and his wife Judy for the special dish (seafood gumbo) or was It Al's special dish and Judy was his trophy girl ??    Ha haaaa

All three winners






Having fun and getting full

Mr. and Mrs. Turnip Mockely






Mr. and Mrs. Rubbin Butts






Mr. and Mrs. Smokin Al






Mr. and Mrs. Young One and family






Mr. and Mrs. Frog Creek Outpost






and others
















And finally winding down, Sunday morning, the last of the Mohicans

My wife Charlotte and her dog Minnie, Doug, Bill, and Turnip






 Hope I didn't bore y'all with the pics. Again I must say thanks to all that attended and hope to see ya next year. Hopefully there will be more attendys next time around.


----------



## Bearcarver

More Great Pics!!!

Thanks Jack!!!

Bear


----------



## jak757

Wow....looks like you folks had a great time!  Good for you.  Nice to see pictures, thanks for sharing them.  We need to get some of the Ohio folks to get together!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Man, that lookee like fun; wonder if there are enough people to have one in North Ohio next summer? I live in a charming little Town with lots of Camping and Fishing right here, within 2 miles of town.

My FIL is the Mayor and I'm sure I can get a park to use, if not the Camp ground is at the edge of town.

Would love to meet some of you guys....;}-


----------



## raptor700

Thanks for all the pics, Looks like it was a lot of fun.

I wish I could have been there..............................maybe I can make it next time.


----------



## JckDanls 07

oldschoolbbq said:


> Man, that lookee like fun; wonder if there are enough people to have one in North Ohio next summer? I live in a charming little Town with lots of Camping and Fishing right here, within 2 miles of town.
> 
> My FIL is the Mayor and I'm sure I can get a park to use, if not the Camp ground is at the edge of town.
> 
> Would love to meet some of you guys....;}-



Just throw it out there and see how many people bit


----------



## smoked apple

Hey ya'll

Just joined the Forum. First, I would like to thank Keith (JckDanls 07) for introducing me to this forum, and welcoming me to join him and Charlotte to the 1st South Florida Gathering. What an excellent time I had meeting a lot of great people like Doug, Al & Judy, Turnip, Craig, Ron, and James just to name a few. I would like to thank all of you for letting me join in the Rib Competition. It was an awesome time. Looking forward to being a member of this Forum.

Thanks again everyone. Had a great time.


----------



## SmokinAl

Welcome to SMF Bill. It was great meeting you & hopefully we'll do it all over again next year!


----------



## Bearcarver

Welcome Bill----You were in Great Company!!!!

Bear


----------



## frosty

WOW, all those So. Fla. folks can party like Texans.  Looks seriously like a huge, well organized, weekend event that could go national! 

All the food looks great, good to see some of the various rigs people have, and all the smiling faces.  Great JOB everyone!


----------



## chefrob

looks like a great time.......thx for posting all the pics!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Smoked APPLE said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> Just joined the Forum. First, I would like to thank Keith (JckDanls 07) for introducing me to this forum, and welcoming me to join him and Charlotte to the 1st South Florida Gathering. What an excellent time I had meeting a lot of great people like Doug, Al & Judy, Turnip, Craig, Ron, and James just to name a few. I would like to thank all of you for letting me join in the Rib Competition. It was an awesome time. Looking forward to being a member of this Forum.
> 
> Thanks again everyone. Had a great time.



Welcome to the forums Bill..  your gonna love this place...  now you need to stop In at roll call and introduce yourself and tell us a little about yourself and what kind of equipment ya have... 

       ENJOY


----------



## dougmays

JAK757 said:


> Wow....looks like you folks had a great time!  Good for you.  Nice to see pictures, thanks for sharing them.  We need to get some of the Ohio folks to get together!




just start up a post and see if there is any interesting...Al and I started this as 2...and quickly it grew!  As you heard before around 29 forum members and guests!  Start it up! :)


----------



## dougmays

Frosty said:


> WOW, all those So. Fla. folks can party like Texans.  Looks seriously like a huge, well organized, weekend event that could go national!
> 
> All the food looks great, good to see some of the various rigs people have, and all the smiling faces.  Great JOB everyone!


The question IS...can the texasn party like us south floridians ;)


----------



## dougmays

Smoked APPLE said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> Just joined the Forum. First, I would like to thank Keith (JckDanls 07) for introducing me to this forum, and welcoming me to join him and Charlotte to the 1st South Florida Gathering. What an excellent time I had meeting a lot of great people like Doug, Al & Judy, Turnip, Craig, Ron, and James just to name a few. I would like to thank all of you for letting me join in the Rib Competition. It was an awesome time. Looking forward to being a member of this Forum.
> 
> Thanks again everyone. Had a great time.




Bill! you finally found your name :)  Welcome to the forum and i'm sure glad you got invited to the gathering, great meeting you.  like keith said...check out the Roll Call area and say hi to everyone http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## venture

Thanks to all of you.

Nice to see pics and put some faces with familiar names.

Dam shame none of you got enough to eat?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## young one

We had an awesome weekend ! Next year I'll be better prepared and my chickens wont be frozen for the cook off ! Spent a lot of quality time with the family, but the folks only come down once or twice a year after all..... Next year will spend more time hangin & smokin with the group. 

  Love Fisheating Creek so much, We booked the best site..... 62 for for next year Thanksgiving week on the creek. will post some nature picts for yall, and some from Gatorama as well that place was worth the visit, the kids loved it!......... Stay Tuned..........., 

P.S. Doug, can you post your Jerky recipe? That was some slammin good stuff !


----------



## alelover

Man that looks like an awesome time. We need to do one of these for our Carolina contingent. That just looks like too much fun. Great pics and great food. Welcome to you Bill. Now you're hooked.


----------



## big twig

Looks like you all had a great time, Thanks for sharing the pictures. I Told my wife about it and she really wants to go to a gathering now so who knows, maybe next year, we are hoping to move back to Florida within the next year so I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## SmokinAl

That would be great TWIG, add 2 more to the party!


----------



## young one

Gatorama, and Fisheating Creek Nature Picts as promised:








A Biggun !







2 More in the Big Pond







My Girl Holding a Baby one







Hawk at Fish eating creek







Beautiful Oaks







Airplants







Feeding the squirells Cheesepuff Caterpillars !







Caught one!







Canoeing







Hubby







My Boy..... got a shower of rain







The Swimming Lake







Caught a catfish in the creek, was about 12" not a good shot







Campfire smores













WE Love Fisheating Creek!


----------



## SmokinAl

Great photo's Brenda!

You have a wonderful family & I am glad I got the pleasure of meeting you all.

See you next year!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for showing the awesome pictures, Brenda!!!

What a wonderful family, too!!!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo

great pictures.......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

James ???????   wheres James ??????    waiting to see the videos..  hope everthings ok with the wrist ?


----------



## SmokinAl

I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## fpnmf

We got back from the Keys last nite..

 We had a great time at the party and will be back for the next one.

The food and company was awesome..Great putting names and faces together.

The Gatorama was fun too.

My pics are pretty much the same as whats already been shown,so here's the last nite of vacations sunset.







Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

Craig, Sounds like you guys had a great vacation!

Really glad we got to meet you & looking forward to next year!


----------



## SmokinAl

Still wondering what the heck happened to James.

I'd sure like to see the video's he took!


----------



## frosty

Nice photos!  Nice family events, great to see.


----------



## JckDanls 07

"OH JAMESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...   COME OUT COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE...really do hope everythings ok


----------



## SmokinAl

He posted on another thread yesterday, so I guess he's OK. Maybe the video didn't come out.


----------



## tjohnson

On My List for Next Year!

Let's see.....

21° in Minnesota or 70's in Florida???

Great pics Al!

I enjoyed the entire thread!!!

Todd


----------



## sunman76

WOW looks like a great time thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokinAl

TJohnson said:


> On My List for Next Year!
> 
> Let's see.....
> 
> 21° in Minnesota or 70's in Florida???
> 
> Great pics Al!
> 
> I enjoyed the entire thread!!!
> 
> Todd




Hey Todd,

If you make it down here next year you can bunk at our house. I don't have a spare bedroom, but I have a pull out bed in the couch or a big air mattress for the floor. And I live close to the park.


----------



## tjohnson

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Todd,
> 
> If you make it down here next year you can bunk at our house. I don't have a spare bedroom, but I have a pull out bed in the couch or a big air mattress for the floor. And I live close to the park.




Very Cool!

Thanks Al!

TJ


----------



## dougmays

Look forward to seeing you next hear TJ....you see that..your committed now haha!


----------



## spoiledrotten

Now, that looks like it was blast, and the food.... oh my goodness! Thanks for sharing.


----------

